# Bannergrafik nur einmal laden!!



## neothunder (18. November 2005)

Hallo, 
ich hab grad eine Blockade im Kopf.   
Also ich will folgendes realisieren. Auf meiner Seite habe ich eine Bannergrafik (100kb) erstellt, die immer an derselben Stelle angezeigt wird. Das Problem: Bei jedem neuen Seitenaufruf wird der Banner neu geladen, was natürlich bei langsamerer Geschwindigkeit ganz schön nervig sein kann. Muss ich den Banner in ein Frame oder in eine div-Box packen?
Oder wie kann ich ermöglichen das der Banner nur einmal geladen wird, halt beim ersten Seitenaufruf?


----------



## PuReSteeL (18. November 2005)

Hi,

was passiert denn, wenn du die selbse Seite 2x aufrufst?

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## neothunder (18. November 2005)

*Bannergrafik wird immer neu geladen!*

Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel von Home zu Forum wird der Banner ein zweites Mal geladen und das kann ziemlich nervig werden, wenn man sich die anderen Seiten anschaut.


----------



## Maik (19. November 2005)

neothunder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss ich den Banner in ein Frame oder in eine div-Box packen?


Du hast die Frage doch schon selbst beantwortet und mußt dich nur entscheiden: Frameset / iFrame vs. DIV + PHP.


----------



## PuReSteeL (19. November 2005)

Wobei ich mich frage, wieso der Browser bei identischen Bildern diese nicht cached?


----------

